# Different Mardi Gras Picture



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

This past Saturday I met my husband with my two sisters on Seawall @ 20th for the evening parade. I took their picture and was mad at the 'stuff' my new digital camera displayed. I took another and still there were problems. I realized when I put my glasses on, the 'stuff' much more


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

mardi gras ghosts? is the camera still doing it? or was it just those photos


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Two photos had 'fog' or whatever, all the other pictures taken after those are clear.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

weird .. i've never seen anything like that before.. at first i thought perhaps you were smoking when you took the pictures... but i'm still going with mardi gras ghosts ;-)


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

It's cigarette smoke. I have had that happen to several of my digital photos. Bad thing is, I don't have to be the one smoking to have it happen. Sometimes cigarette smoke can just "hang" in the air for awhile, and digital cameras are very good at capturing it, even when the naked eye can't see it.

 Kay


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

looks like smoke, and when the flash fired, it reflected back.. kind of like when you put your brights on in the fog/snow.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

BUT, if you look in the lower left side it appears to be two eyes and a nose. whoa....


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Boogey Monsters*

I saw 3


----------

